# Tire valve extenders?



## zigzagrv (Aug 3, 2004)

Just bought a pair of tire valve extenders and was about to put them on when I saw a sticker on the package saying 'Not to be used on rubber tire valves with brass threads'. Is this a safety hazard? Will the force of rotation cause the rubber stem to come loose?

Ron


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 3, 2004)

Tire valve extenders?

Ron,
While in Florida last winter I too, almost bought some extenders and the RV place I almost bought them from told me not to use them on rubber valves.  They said the rotation would tear out the rubber valves, and basically they were just not strong enough to withstand the rotation, as you said.  The valves must be metal/steel.
I have not bought any yet (I did have steel valves, but did not want to drive all the way back to rv shop in case I did not).  I just checked yesterday about getting them and tried to determine the correct length and was told I should drive the rv to the rv shop and have a mechanic measure for me.....duh.  Guess I'll measure myself and then install them myself.
Be safe....


----------



## Krazeehorse (Aug 4, 2004)

Tire valve extenders?

Guys, if you can reach through the wheel (even though it's a hassle) I would recommend not using extensions.  You are adding several more potential leak points.  I'm sure lots of people have used them with success.  At our tire shop we try to put in longer or shorter valves to accomodate easier inflating and not using extensions, even the ones for passenger cars to extend the valve through a wheel cover.  Just my two cents....probably worth something less than that.
Krazee


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 4, 2004)

Tire valve extenders?

Krazee,
tks.....I have not put any on yet, because I too thought it might end up caushing a leak.  It is just such a hassle trying to get the pressure reading on the inside rear tire.  I can do it, but not without normally getting my hand stuck in the outside rim holes and having to call for my honey to bring out the soapy water to get my hand / arm unstuck.  
It sure would be nice if someone invented an easier way to check the inside tire pressure (without extenders)....like something portable that you could just connect and get the reading easier.
Think I will pass for the time being on using extenders and tell the honey/boss to just keep the bucket of soapy water close by....ha ha    :laugh:


----------



## Butch (Aug 4, 2004)

Tire valve extenders?

I would certainly agree with not using the extenders.  they cause more problems then they are worth... Definetly do not use them with rubber or brass valve stems.  They will bust off.  Use only the heavy duty steel stems.  I personally use an 10" adapter along with a 3/8" nut runner with screw driver handle, to remove the hexagon valve caps I've installed.  Takes me all of about 15 seconds longer and I don't worry about breakage or catastrophic air loss.  The 10" extension, nutrunner and tire gage and chuck are all kept in a nice neat little wrap up in my tool bin.  It actually all came in a Schrader kit I bought at a truck stop many years ago.


----------



## zigzagrv (Aug 4, 2004)

Tire valve extenders?

Thanks guys for the input. Come to find out, I DO have steel tire stems on all four rear wheels. For some reason, I assumed (we all know what happens when you do that  ) they were rubber. Checking tire pressures on ALL my vehicles has always been a priority for me. On the MH, as we all know, it's a bit more difficult, hence the desire to put on extenders to make that chore easier. 

Butch and Krazeehorse, I agree that the extenders are just one more 'failure' point. 

Butch, I like your tool set idea, and will look for it next time out.

Ron


----------



## Terry6 (Aug 7, 2004)

Tire valve extenders?

Krazeehorse and ARACHER are right, I used to have them and don't plan to get them again. My wheel cover flew off on the freeway taking the extention off and part of the valve stem. It is hard to get my hand through the wheel also but it can be done. Just look for the right pressure gauge. Good Luck.


----------

